# Gone Crazy



## SlipperKing (Jun 23, 2015)

I posted my pearcei 'Little Angel' when it first bloomed. Here's an update...crazy


----------



## Justin (Jun 23, 2015)

dang


----------



## troy (Jun 23, 2015)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 23, 2015)

You're killing me Rick !!!!!!!! That is AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 23, 2015)

must love s/h


----------



## phraggy (Jun 23, 2015)

Fantastic plant well grown and photographed.

Ed.


----------



## Silvan (Jun 23, 2015)

lots of blooms. You must be proud! Bravo!


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2015)

NEEDS MORE K!!!:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2015)

Excellent. What kind of light do you grow it in?


----------



## hbathong (Jun 23, 2015)

Amazing. Difficult for me to keep 2 flowers on the same spike like that more than 3 days. But you did it with not only on 1 spike. Bravo! You chose the right time to photograph that monster too. Congrats!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 23, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Excellent. What kind of light do you grow it in?


Texas Sunoke: Seriously its very bright until 10ish AM then the sun hides behind a large oak until almost sun set.


hbathong said:


> Amazing. Difficult for me to keep 2 flowers on the same spike like that more than 3 days. But you did it with not only on 1 spike. Bravo! You chose the right time to photograph that monster too. Congrats!


Its been this way for most of a week. S/H and K-lite BABY!


----------



## Clark (Jun 23, 2015)

Very nice show.


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2015)

Super awesome!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 23, 2015)

that is great,one happy plant


----------



## emydura (Jun 23, 2015)

Incredible Rick.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2015)

Deserving of a CCM.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 23, 2015)

Looking great and I've been enjoying mine in bloom too!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey Rick

Is it sitting on a BBQ Grill??

Are you starting to take after NYEric storing you plants on the stove?oke:

I haven't bred any pearcei in a long time. Do you want to send me some pollen?


----------



## Wendy (Jun 23, 2015)

That's amazing! Great photo too.


----------



## John M (Jun 23, 2015)

That's REALLY great! Bravo!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 23, 2015)

wow!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 23, 2015)

WOW again!!!!!!
You and eborne, must be that southern usa sun.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 23, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow, Rick! Very impressive!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you everyone





Rick said:


> Hey Rick
> 
> Is it sitting on a BBQ Grill??
> 
> ...



Funny you ask about the BBQ. Its not that but an old camera tripod. The set screw for holding the camera on, broke out. I was tied of finding different objects to set the plants on or raise and lowering the camera to shot PICs. That's when I came up with bolting a six inch square piece of wood to the old tripod. It makes for a very stable platform for the plants and I don't have to squat anymore for plants way too low!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 24, 2015)

Good idea!
And a lovely plant, too...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2015)

See, that's creative recycling. Kind of like with our stove.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 24, 2015)

So Eric, tell me how you modified your stove to a grow bench. Did you add a draining system?


----------



## eaborne (Jun 24, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> So Eric, tell me how you modified your stove to a grow bench. Did you add a draining system?



:rollhappy:


----------



## Marco (Jun 26, 2015)

Very well grown!


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 27, 2015)

Great growing. Quite a display.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 28, 2015)

very nice


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2015)

NYEric said:


> See, that's creative recycling. Kind of like with our stove.



WE LOVE YOU ERIC:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2015)

Best forum on Earth!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 29, 2015)

Fantastic plant.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 3, 2015)

Gorgeous plant and blooms...


----------

